# Hawthorne Flyer or Mead Ranger Motobike tank



## Barto (Aug 30, 2018)

Afternoon,
I have what appears to be a Hawthorne Flyer (because the badge says so), any who, I'm looking for a tank that will fit the enclosed dimensions...Hit me up with a PM!

BART


----------



## Barto (Sep 4, 2018)

El Bumpo - still looking!


----------



## Barto (Sep 10, 2018)

Still Looking!!  My bike is pretty crusty so even one that needs a repaint would be great!!

BART


----------



## Barto (Sep 12, 2018)

Bumpity Bump - There's some 100 dollar bills on the table right now ready to be scooped up... look in your attic, basement, neighbors shed!!

BART


----------



## Barto (Sep 15, 2018)

Me again, yup, still searching for that elusive tank

Bart


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 15, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 15, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 869143
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Oops wont work on your ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barto (Sep 15, 2018)

Dag Nabbit! Only time you see the stuff ya need is before you need it !


----------



## Barto (Sep 19, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 9, 2019)

Working on a similar bike.   This has a home built tank on it.   ( Tank was on the frame when I purchased it )     If ya can't find one , Maybe make one ?   The shape of mine is very basic.  I work in a Sheet metal shop.  I could probably fashion one similar to mine without too much fuss.   I have a long way to go on this bike, but I'm learning a lot and having Mucho Fun .


----------



## Barto (Mar 9, 2019)

Very cool, what kind of wheels are thoes?  Love the Battery tu e.  I started buildi g a Mead, to date I have a Frame, tank, seat, seat post, tear drop pedals (have a line on some OG), chainwheel, crank, BB,and rear wheel adjusters.  Still on the hunt!   1/2 the fun!!!!

Later
Bart


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 10, 2019)

Barto said:


> Very cool, what kind of wheels are thoes?  Love the Battery tu e.  I started buildi g a Mead, to date I have a Frame, tank, seat, seat post, tear drop pedals (have a line on some OG), chainwheel, crank, BB,and rear wheel adjusters.  Still on the hunt!   1/2 the fun!!!!
> 
> Later
> Bart



Hi Barto,    The wheels are 28" Wood/Metal Clad  Clinchers .    The tires are for display only.  They are 1 1/2 wide .  Is Yours a 26" ?     although the frame measurements you posted ......................are darn near identical to mine , our frames look slightly different.    Looks like you have a great start on your mead .     What a great project.     By the way , I got the wheels , pedals ,and Battery tube from Stingray Joe ( here on the cabe ) .   He has a lot of parts.    Good luck with your bikes .   If you can't find your tank ,  I can probably "Fake" one for you.


----------



## Barto (Mar 10, 2019)

My Hawthorne (pictured above) is now a simple rider as I've been putting most of my Bike Money into my Mead. But, as a simple rider, I really dig it!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 10, 2019)

How nice is that .     That Ranger tank is the beez kneez.   What a cool project.   I have thought about "Cutting in" a access door on my Hawthorne tank , but have yet to decide  on which design to go with .     Here's another of my "Tank " Bikes , a Motobike if you will .  Tagged as a ' Spartan"    around 1934 .   Cheers !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 10, 2019)

This tank had a door , and was painted when I got it


----------



## Barto (Mar 10, 2019)

Very cool, I've seen those tanks more often than I've seen mine, trouble is, they were all on bikes!
That is a killer headlight!!!!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 10, 2019)

The light is Automotive  accessory.   It's a 6V .    SPOTLIGHT    Made in 1914   .    Luckily it had a really  nice Clamp set up that worked on a handlebar.   Kinda BIG  on the bike , But I like it .   AND    it's BRIGHT AS   all get up !     Still on the hunt for a battery tube for this.  The bike is a Schwinn B-10  frame  I believe .    I got the tank from Chris Hammond . He Also has great connections AND   LOT'S OF PARTS .


----------



## Barto (Mar 11, 2019)

Man-O-Man, love seeing things like this being used, so cool.....looks bright as well!


----------



## Barto (Mar 12, 2019)

I just had a guy offer me a legit Ranger tank, much better than mine...he wants $325 for it ( a bit high).  Do you want his name?


----------

